# [Wet Thumb Forum]-green velvet algae?



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I visited a friend's fishroom in a neighboring state the other day and was quite taken with an alga that was growing on a piece of driftwood in one of his tanks. The tank was one of a bunch on one of his racks. Moderate light, no co2, a few crypts. 

It looked like the topic reads. Green velvet. Not filamentous. It was a very low growing jade green type. Very nice looking. Does anyone have an idea of what it might be? I've never seen anything like it before. It didn't look like Cladaphora (or Cladaphora that was cropped short - no algae eating animals that I remember). Wasn't growing on anything else. I'll bet if I took some home I couldn't get it to grow!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I visited a friend's fishroom in a neighboring state the other day and was quite taken with an alga that was growing on a piece of driftwood in one of his tanks. The tank was one of a bunch on one of his racks. Moderate light, no co2, a few crypts. 

It looked like the topic reads. Green velvet. Not filamentous. It was a very low growing jade green type. Very nice looking. Does anyone have an idea of what it might be? I've never seen anything like it before. It didn't look like Cladaphora (or Cladaphora that was cropped short - no algae eating animals that I remember). Wasn't growing on anything else. I'll bet if I took some home I couldn't get it to grow!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2003)

One of my favorites, Pithophora.
Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I thought Pithophora was kind of fuzzy and clumpy. This stuff was very smooth and flat. I'll e-mail the guy and see if he can take a picture. Neat stuff.


----------



## McKee (Feb 7, 2003)

We've got a beautiful carpet of purple stuff growing near out filter output of our 90g. Must work on getting it seeded elsewhere in the tank.....


----------

